
The Ready Player One Backlash, Explained - omnibrain
https://www.vox.com/culture/2018/3/26/17148350/ready-player-one-book-backlash-controversy-gamergate-explained
======
thrillgore
I gave this article an honest chance, and when I saw "Gamergate" I closed it
out. Not that it's right (mostly) about the movement, but because this article
is basically claiming that you're responsible for this perfectly average film
sucking.

